# يارب انا ابنك..منقوش ع كفك



## mera22 (9 أغسطس 2013)

*بسم الثالوث القدوس

يارب انا ابنك منقوش ع كفك 
متعني بحبك وضمني ف حضنك يا يسوع
مليش غيرك ف الدنيا مهما لفيت الدنيا ولقيت اصحاب كتيييير
هتبقي انت بردك صديقي ورفيقي الوحيد والحقيقي 
لاني بكون معاهم ومعاك انت 
فكري فيك انت وعقلي فيك انت 
وحبي بحسه انه ليك انت وبس 
بحبك يارب اكتر من اي حد ف الدنيا 
نفسي بجد يارب اعمل بالكلمه ديه 
اعمل بكل حرف فيها عشان دايما نفسي تكون مبسوط 
وتكلمني زي مابكلمك علطول 
نفسي تكون انت الوحيد اللي بدور عليه واحكيله كل اللي بيحصل معايا 
نفسي كمان ميهمنيش اي حد ف الدنيا غيرك 
مفيش حد يعلي عنك انت يارب في حبي واهتماماتي 
نفسي تكون انت اهتمامي الوحيد والاول دايما 
نفسي اكون علطول ماسكه ف ايدك مسبكش ابدا
نفسي يكون قوتك ف ضعفي دايما 
واكون قويه بيك ومعاك اعمل واحقق كل اللي نفسي فيه 
وهو اني دايما اكون وياك
متسبنيش وتخليني دايما اشكرك واحكي معاك لانك صديقي الحقيقي امين​*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (9 أغسطس 2013)

امييييين ياارب

صلاة رائعه جداا وخارجه من القلب
ربنا يسمع منك حبيبتي
ويباركك يارب​


----------



## mera22 (9 أغسطس 2013)

ميرسي كتير لمرورك حبيبه قلبي
ربنا يكون معاكي


----------



## YOYO JESUS (10 أغسطس 2013)

جمييييييلة اوى حبيبتى بجد
​


----------



## soul & life (10 أغسطس 2013)

*ربنا معاكى حبيبتى يحميكى ويحافظ عليكى من كل شر*


----------



## حبيب يسوع (10 أغسطس 2013)

كلمات جميلة وذات معانى رائعة
الرب يباركك


----------



## +إيرينى+ (10 أغسطس 2013)

*كلمات جميلة نابعة من القلب

ربنا يكون معاكى يا ميرة

يا سعادتنا برجوع نشاطك للمنتدى​*


----------



## mera22 (10 أغسطس 2013)

لارا بنت الملك قال:


> جمييييييلة اوى حبيبتى بجد
> ​



*ميرسي كتير لمرورك لارا

ربنا يكون معاكي​*


----------



## mera22 (10 أغسطس 2013)

نيفيان قال:


> *ربنا معاكى حبيبتى يحميكى ويحافظ عليكى من كل شر*



*ميرسي كتير لمرورك نيفيان 
ربنا يكون معاكي دايما
​*


----------



## mera22 (10 أغسطس 2013)

حبيب يسوع قال:


> كلمات جميلة وذات معانى رائعة
> الرب يباركك




*ميرسي كتير لمرورك اخي
ربنا يكون معاك
​*


----------



## mera22 (10 أغسطس 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *كلمات جميلة نابعة من القلب
> 
> ربنا يكون معاكى يا ميرة
> 
> يا سعادتنا برجوع نشاطك للمنتدى​*



*ميرسي كتير لمرورك وتشجيعك حبيبتي ايريني
ربنا يفرح قلبك يا قمر
​*


----------



## candy shop (10 أغسطس 2013)

صلاه رااائعه 
وكلمات جميله ومعزيه 
شكراااااااااااا حبيبتى
ربنا يباركك
​


----------



## mera22 (10 أغسطس 2013)

candy shop قال:


> صلاه رااائعه
> وكلمات جميله ومعزيه
> شكراااااااااااا حبيبتى
> ربنا يباركك
> ​



*ميرسي كتير لمرورك وتقييمك يا حبيبه قلبي
ربنا يفرح قلبك
​*


----------



## انت شبعي (10 أغسطس 2013)

روعة ميرا
صلاة جميلة جدا
ربنا يعطيكي سؤل قلبك حبيبت قلبي


----------



## soso a (10 أغسطس 2013)

امين 

الرب يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## mera22 (10 أغسطس 2013)

انت شبعي قال:


> روعة ميرا
> صلاة جميلة جدا
> ربنا يعطيكي سؤل قلبك حبيبت قلبي



*ميرسي كتير لمرورك حبيبتي

ربنا يكون معاكي​*


----------



## mera22 (10 أغسطس 2013)

soso a قال:


> امين
> 
> الرب يبارك حياتك ​



*ميرسي كتير سوسو لمرورك

ربنا يكون معاكي حبيبتي​*


----------



## R.O.R.O (10 أغسطس 2013)

*امين صلاة جميلة 
ربنا يبارك حياتك *​


----------



## aymonded (10 أغسطس 2013)

إلهنا الحي يفرح قلبك كما أفرحتي قلبنا كلنا بكلماتك الحلوة لشخص إلهنا القدوس الحي
النعمة تكون معك كل حين آمين
​


----------



## mera22 (10 أغسطس 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *امين صلاة جميلة
> ربنا يبارك حياتك *​




*ميرسي حبيبتي لمرورك
ربنا يكون معاكي
​*


----------



## mera22 (10 أغسطس 2013)

aymonded قال:


> إلهنا الحي يفرح قلبك كما أفرحتي قلبنا كلنا بكلماتك الحلوة لشخص إلهنا القدوس الحي
> النعمة تكون معك كل حين آمين
> ​



*ميرسي كتير اخي لمرورك وكلماتك القيمه 
الرب يكون معاك
​*


----------



## اليعازر (10 أغسطس 2013)

آمين يا ميرا..

ربنا يعطيكي سؤال قلبك.

.


----------



## mera22 (10 أغسطس 2013)

اليعازر قال:


> آمين يا ميرا..
> 
> ربنا يعطيكي سؤال قلبك.
> 
> .




*ميرسي كتير لمرورك اخي

ربنا يفرح قلبك​*


----------



## جورجينيو- (10 أغسطس 2013)

امين ميرسى على الصلاه دى ربنا يباركك


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (10 أغسطس 2013)

أميييييييييييين
رووووووووعه الصلاه دي حببتي
ومن القلب فعلا 
ربنا يكون معاكي دايما حببتي ويحافظ عليكي
​


----------



## mera22 (10 أغسطس 2013)

جورجينيو- قال:


> امين ميرسى على الصلاه دى ربنا يباركك




*ميرسي كتير لمرورك 
الرب يكون معاك
​*


----------



## mera22 (10 أغسطس 2013)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> أميييييييييييين
> رووووووووعه الصلاه دي حببتي
> ومن القلب فعلا
> ربنا يكون معاكي دايما حببتي ويحافظ عليكي
> ​



*ميرسي حبيبه قلبي لمرورك

ربنا يفرح قلبك دايما يا قمر​*


----------



## كلدانية (10 أغسطس 2013)

صلاة 
جميلة ياقمر
ربنا يبارك خدمتك​


----------



## aalyhabib (11 أغسطس 2013)

*آمين  ... صلاه  نابعه  من  القلب  *

*الرب  يحفظ  حياتك*

:16_14_21:
​


----------



## tamav maria (11 أغسطس 2013)

*نفسي اكون علطول ماسكه ف ايدك مسبكش ابدا

تامل جميل جدا ميرا
تسلم ايدك 
*


----------



## mera22 (11 أغسطس 2013)

كلدانية قال:


> صلاة
> جميلة ياقمر
> ربنا يبارك خدمتك​




*ميرسي حبيبه قلبي لمرورك

ربنا يفرح قلبك يا سكر
​*


----------



## mera22 (11 أغسطس 2013)

aalyhabib قال:


> *آمين  ... صلاه  نابعه  من  القلب  *
> 
> *الرب  يحفظ  حياتك*
> 
> ...




*ميرسي كتير لمرورك اخي

الرب يكون معاك
​*


----------



## mera22 (11 أغسطس 2013)

tamav maria قال:


> *نفسي اكون علطول ماسكه ف ايدك مسبكش ابدا
> 
> تامل جميل جدا ميرا
> تسلم ايدك
> *


*
ميرسي حبيبتي لمرورك وتقييمك
ربنا يكون معاكي
​*


----------

